# Stream with MonaServer and Obs



## Majorwiree (Nov 13, 2016)

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this, im trying for a school project to stream with obs and monaserver to my drupal site (something very easy and simple) . 
I already started obs and monaserver and can see it working on http://raspi.monaserver.ovh/MonaClients/VideoPlayer/ , how could i place that live stream on my Drupal site (its on localhost wampserver at the moment) tried using vls module (it didnt work), i dont know if i can embed the video playing on raspi.monaserver.... on a block or something or also ive seen something about using jwplayer but i have very limited knowledge about it i would be very grateful if someone could help/explain me, Thanks.

I inspired myself on this tutorial https://obsproject.com/forum/resour...wn-private-rtmfp-server-using-monaserver.153/


----------



## c3r1c3 (Nov 13, 2016)

There are a few different ways to do it with Drupal:
1. Add a module, and follow the directions in said module.
2. Manually add the .js /.css files to your template files.
3. Use the js/css load library module, and configure that to load the player files.

Once you have that done, call the player on a page and feed it the URL from the monaserver.


----------



## Majorwiree (Nov 13, 2016)

c3r1c3 said:


> There are a few different ways to do it with Drupal:
> 1. Add a module, and follow the directions in said module.
> 2. Manually add the .js /.css files to your template files.
> 3. Use the js/css load library module, and configure that to load the player files.
> ...


You are refering to jwplayer module right?


----------



## c3r1c3 (Nov 14, 2016)

There are several different players out there, and some of them have modules for Drupal. I'm talking in general terms of what to do. If you need specific step-by-step instructions, then here isn't the place to get them.

I must admit, this question would be MUCH better answered by the Drupal experts at www.drupal.org, and in their live chat rooms. (I know about this because I use Drupal and built a site using Drupal and the JWPlayer... but I didn't use the JWPlayer module... it sucked, and wasn't updated to work fully with Drupal 7 and JWplayer 6... now that Drupal 8 and JWPlayer 7 are out, I have no idea what the current status of the JWPlayer module is).

Also there are a bunch of excellent open-source players out there (video.js comes to mind) that are just as easy to use as the JWPlayer, so you'll want to explore around and find a solution you can use.


----------

